# Finally!!!



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I finally got a Z31 after wanting one for so long. Picked it up today...86 Black with Grey "body kit" (cant think straight right now). Oh, its an automatic...turbo. Got the car with bad VC gaskets, burning oil...but everything else was cool. Then we drove the car...oil went low...topped it off and some spilled over....car caught fire on the highway...twice (not to mention a close encounter with a guardrail in the sentra). To cut a long story short, I did get it home...kinda...and now my $400 project is really turning into a project. One thing though...by next year...this car is gonna be awesome. :cheers: I'm so happy.


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

Congrats man :thumbup: good luck


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Good luck sounds like you now have a hell of a project car.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Now just find a 5-sp tranny


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

nah...no 5 speed. I might just keep it stock....but its tempting to put on a 3" pipe, boost controller and gauge, just minor stuff. But for now...I need to get it running.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

andre said:


> nah...no 5 speed. I might just keep it stock....but its tempting to put on a 3" pipe, boost controller and gauge, just minor stuff. But for now...I need to get it running.


If you don't your autobox will blow up anway. Turn up the boost and watch it go boom.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

lol. Guess I wont be touching that yet then. Its a mess outside...car covered under snow... but I need to get familiar with the engine bay. I think I saw an online fsm...or maybe it was for another car. I'm gonna try to find that, so when the snow melts I can start figuring out how many problems I will have to deal with.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Here it is.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=76340

It is right above your thread.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks. I downloaded it right after I posted.  Now to wait for the snow to clear so I can pop that hood.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey, what program do I need to open the FSM file? I cant get into it.

edit: Forget it, I downloaded the zip file from carfiche instead.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

andre said:


> Hey, what program do I need to open the FSM file? I cant get into it.
> 
> edit: Forget it, I downloaded the zip file from carfiche instead.


Adobe Reader


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Dont listen to James man, turbo automatics are sweet! Youre always into boost and youll never smoke your tires when you launch! Before you do a boost controller though- make sure you get a new modulator for the tranny and do a filter and fluid change.......how many miles are on your car?


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Dont listen to James man, turbo automatics are sweet! Youre always into boost and youll never smoke your tires when you launch! Before you do a boost controller though- make sure you get a new modulator for the tranny and do a filter and fluid change.......how many miles are on your car?


um....Z31 turbo autos can barely handle stock HP....you up the boost, they go BOOM!! If you are swapping a 5-speed in, you might as while pay a little more and get a 87-89 turbo tranny. The're pretty much bulletproof.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Domdogg123 said:


> um....Z31 turbo autos can barely handle stock HP....you up the boost, they go BOOM!! If you are swapping a 5-speed in, you might as while pay a little more and get a 87-89 turbo tranny. The're pretty much bulletproof.


Todd better be joking...he already knows what happens when you mod a Turbo auto. Don't you Todd? Heh how bad is it slipping now?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

shit pretty bad.........Im going to buy a level 10 tranny...5 speeds are for people who dont want to drink pepsi and talk on the phone at the same time while steering and changing the radio station while smoking Camaros

How does the tranny go boom?
Mine has like 170,00 miles on it and its fine----- I figure its maxed out though..Hence the rebuild or sucking it up and finding a 5 speed.......I wonder if a t-56 would work....Im going to research that one...I have to drive the nx for awhile so I am going to put the Z in the garage and fix some stuff.............Maybe it might show up with a 6 speed in a couple months?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> shit pretty bad.........Im going to buy a level 10 tranny...5 speeds are for people who dont want to drink pepsi and talk on the phone at the same time while steering and changing the radio station while smoking Camaros
> 
> How does the tranny go boom?
> Mine has like 170,00 miles on it and its fine----- I figure its maxed out though..Hence the rebuild or sucking it up and finding a 5 speed.......I wonder if a t-56 would work....Im going to research that one...I have to drive the nx for awhile so I am going to put the Z in the garage and fix some stuff.............Maybe it might show up with a 6 speed in a couple months?


If you get the T56 to work let me know. I have been looking into that as an option, but so far no real luck.

But if you can find someone or someway to maybe set it all up P.M. me.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

A T56 would be sweet, but maybe a little too much tranny for that engine.....At least in Hp levels below 350. Besides, that extra shift will kill your 1/4 mile times (One reason Supras run slower than you'd think they should), but would be useable on a road track. So for Todd, useless, but JamesZ might be able to make full use of it.....


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

hey good luck with the car dre. When I come back up there I will come check it out.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Yeah, I cant ever see myself autocrossing the Z.......I am building it as if I were going to , but I dont know that I ever would......I will leave those duties to my NX. When I rebuild the motor I would hope to have it over 350 Hp, That be pretty weak if I bought all those forged parts for nothing.......


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

well yesterday i changed the fuel filter and hoses under the hood, but something is still leaking fuel. After I changed that stuff I cranked the car a couple of times and it didn't start. I didn't smell any fuel this time, so I cranked it again and it started up....then POOF came the fire...again.  This time though I could see it really blazing from under the engine right by the firewall. Not entirely sure whats under there yet...but I will find out. If you guys have any ideas, please let me know. I surely wont try to start this car again until I get every possible thing checked.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Are your injectors leaking? If they haven't been replaced then you should. And if you smell fuel leaking it isn't a good idea to start the engine...

Have you checked the return line?

Also is the fire near the block or exhaust manifolds?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Are your injectors leaking? If they haven't been replaced then you should. And if you smell fuel leaking it isn't a good idea to start the engine...
> 
> Have you checked the return line?
> 
> Also is the fire near the block or exhaust manifolds?


I would think with an injector fire, it would be _on top_ of the engine. The 2 burnt Z31s I've seen, this was very much in evidence. Sounds to me like there is a fuel line leak of some kind where the fire started. Obviously, there was some kind of spark down there also, possibly from the starter... Was the fire more by the driver side or passenger side.....


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I cant tell exactly what side it originated from since I was running about trying to find water (gotta buy an extinguisher). I just know that I was standing on the passenger side and saw it more centered than anything else. 
A friend of mine said it might be electrical, and another said it could be a spark somewhere. Either way, we're gonna have to take it apart a little bit to change the valve cover gasket, so hopefully we'll be able to single out the problem. 
Also, when the ignition is switched to the "on" position, I hear a clicking sound coming from under the hood. Any comments on that? At first as I sat in the car I thought fuel pump, but I was told those are usually silent. Then I realized its coming from under the hood.
But, the car is parked up, not going anywhere till I'm confident that its good to go. Any feedback is highly appreciated. I also learned a lot about other possible issues in other threads in this section, so thanks a lot. I just cant think about those little things until the car is running.


----------



## SAMURAI-DSR (Feb 18, 2010)

Can't get the 88 manual plzzz help! :S carfiche says "TNA" i check back its been two days and nothing...


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

XenonZ31


----------



## SAMURAI-DSR (Feb 18, 2010)

*!*



AZ-ZBum said:


> XenonZ31


Thank You*


----------

